# AiO Radiator Lüfter vor UND nach dem Radiator



## Fobi25 (11. Januar 2021)

Moin zusammen,
hab eine Frage bezüglich der Lüfter bei einer AiO-Wasserkühlung. Habe meine AiO in der Front montiert und zwei Lüfter hinter dem Radiator (pull?). Ich habe jetzt noch 2 Lüfter vom Gehäuse übrig. Diese kann ich aber leider nirgends unterbringen als vor dem Radiator.

Frage: würde etwas bringen sowohl Lüfter vor als auch nach dem Radiator zu haben? Oder bringt es nix/ist sogar schlecht?

EDIT: muss die Frage noch etwas genauer beschreiben: da ich keine weiteren Kabelverbinder habe, würde ich die Lüfter VOR dem Radiator über die Gehäuselüftersteuerung laufen lassen. Die Lüfter HINTER dem Radiator ganz normal als CPULüfter. -> die Lüfter-Paare haben unterschiedliche Umdrehungen.

danke


----------



## Finallin (11. Januar 2021)

Wenn Du alles da hast, warum versuchst es nicht einfach? 
Die dünnen Radiatoren von AIOs profitieren nicht sonderlich von Push- Pull Konfigurationen. 
Kann schon sein, das das 1-2 Grad ausmacht, aber wie gesagt, teste es doch halt aus, dann weißt du genau ob es was bringt oder nicht...


----------



## Fobi25 (11. Januar 2021)

Was wären denn dünnere/dickere Radiatoren? Der MSI ... 240R hat eine dicke von 25mm


----------



## Ruvinio (11. Januar 2021)

25mm ist schon "slim". Da wird push/pull vmtl. kaum Auswirkungen auf die Kühlleistung haben. Könnte höchstens noch leiser werden, wenn die Lüfter auf Minimaldrehzahl laufen können.
Einfach ausprobieren. Die Lüfter hast Du ja ehe, also kostet es auch nichts

Die üblichen Dicken sind 30mm, 45mm oder 60mm. 30mm und 45mm kann man idR locker nur auf einer Seite mit Lüftern bestücken, ab 60mm empfiehlt sich push/pull. Wobei die Lamellendichte natürlich auch noch eine Rolle spielt. Dann gibt es von Alphacool auch noch die "Monsta" Radiatoren, die 85mm dick sind. Das ist dann schon sehr speziell


----------



## Duke711 (11. Januar 2021)

Fobi25 schrieb:


> Frage: würde etwas bringen sowohl Lüfter vor als auch nach dem Radiator zu haben? Oder bringt es nix/ist sogar schlecht?



Freude für die Ohren. Man kann bei gleicher Leistung die Drehzahl z.B. von 950 mit einem Lüfter auf 650 mit zwei Lüfter (push/pull) reduzieren.  Zwei 120 @ 950 min^-1 haben zusammen z.B. 0,47 Sone. Vier 120  @ 650 min^-1 haben zusammen nur 0,27 Sone, sind also um fast die Hälfte oder ~ 3 dB leiser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












						Sammelthread; Kennwerte, Vergleiche, Datensätze rund um Kühlung
					

Inhalt   Kreislauf: Frei zu definierender Kreislauf; Kreislaufanordnung, verschiedene Radiatoren und viele weitere Parameter wie Lüftergeschwindigkeit, Pumpendrehzahl, push/pull usw. inkl. errechnung der Temperatur von CPU und GPU anhand von 9900K, 3700X, 2080 Ti...




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## Fobi25 (12. Januar 2021)

wenn dadurch die CPU-Lüfter langsamer=leiser werden, bin ich schon dankbar 
Ich werds mal ausprobieren. Vielen Dank


----------

